
Snapchat is building a secluded R&D lab in Lehi, Utah - SREinSF
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/10/snapchat-research/
======
TheMissingPiece
Doesn't surprise me... Utah has a pretty solid tech community. I'm indifferent
on the Snapchat stuff.. not a user.. but I think it's a no-brainer for a
company like this to head out there.

